# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Джинсовая вечеринка

## Лерченок

Друзья, помогите с темой праздника, как-то голова не варит совсем, заказчик просит сделать джинсовую вечеринку, это день рождения фирмы. Дресс-код это само собой подразумевается, а вот как выдержать стиль ведения и соответствие конкурсов 6 часов ума не приложу. какие есть идеи, кто сталкивался с подобной темой вечера?

----------


## о-ля-ля

> джинсовую вечеринку,


В ЧРГ №2 за 2003 год есть молодёжная развлекательная вечеринка -Джинсовый тин-коктейль. стр.40-42
И ищё-игровая программа Джинсовая эра-№11-2011 г ЧРГ стр49-51

----------


## optimistka17

Лера, я не спец в джинсовой теме, но могу посоветовать посмотреть для начала ролик на ютубе , как раз о джинсовой вечеринке.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4UwFCCwcGo
Может что-то тебе подскажет вот эта фотогаллерея.
http://vseprazdniki.org.ua/fotogalereya/view/8.html
 А здесь найдешь что-то полезное для оформления.
http://mint-events.livejournal.com/2528.html
 а здесь фотографии со свадьбы в джинсовом стиле
http://aliana.com.ua/services/16/170/
в Моем мире есть фотоотчет с Джинсовой вечеринки Может быть какая то фотография натолкнет тебя на нужную мысль?
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/301-105/96/
 А собственных идей у меня почему-то нет....
 Чисто ассоциативный ряд . Джинсы-это ковбои А конкурсов с ковбоями можно придумать множество...

----------

ИРита (29.03.2016), Ольгия (15.03.2019)

----------


## Jenik25

*Лерченок...* Валерия, не проводила ничего подобного, но первые мысли такие: посмотри, на этом сайте много о джинсах и уже практически готовая викторина для застолья. Или те факты, которые можно обыграть на празднике. 
http://www.jeanscom.ru/sjc/alljeans/...LEMENT_ID=2786

Можно посмотреть анекдоты о джинсах. Так и набери в интернете, выйдет много.

Настоящий китаец должен в жизни сделать 3 вещи...
... кеды, джинсы и магнитофон.

Можно обратиться к тем годам и тому, что происходило в стране (в Англии) - когда начали шить джинсы. К тем годам, когда они стали так интересовать российских граждан. Для чего - чтобы появились зацепочки для праздника, какие-то яркие моменты, из которых развиваем дальше.

А ещё можно тему джинсов связать с ковбоями, а от туда и конкурсный блок на данную тему. Немного о ковбоях и их образе. Выходите, кто в джинсах - вы у нас ковбои и т.д.

Неплохое начало из журнала:
Существует анекдот о том, что девушeк обычно волнуют три проблемы: "как похудеть", "все мужики... сволочи" и "надеть нечего". Первые две оставим пока в стороне, но о третьей поговорим подробней.

Кажется, только вчера Вы читали в журнале о том, что Бритни Спирс предпочитает шоппинг всем остальным лекарствам от депрессии. И вот, буквально недавно она приняла лошадиную дозу этой своеобразной микстуры и пополнила свой гардероб на пару-тройку десятков новых юбочек, брючек, топиков и туфелек. «Да уж, - скажете вы, - у звезд шоу-бизнеса денег куры не клюют, но что делать мне, у которой зарплата маячит где-то далеко на горизонте, и последнее, что я себе купила, - это какие-то джинсы!»

Стоп, почему это какие-то?! Вы думаете, что джинсы подходят лишь для серых будней? Ошибаетесь, главное – с чем их носить.

----------

Ольгия (14.03.2019)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> джинсовую вечеринку





> В ЧРГ №2 за 2003 год есть молодёжная развлекательная вечеринка -Джинсовый тин-коктейль. стр.40-42
> И ищё-игровая программа Джинсовая эра-№11-2011 г ЧРГ стр49-51


загрузила эти 2 номера, которые обещала

Единственное, что хочу сказать, сканировала папка-1-одним способом, папка-2-другим, если какой-то текст при распечатке плохо читается, то напиши в какой из папок-переделаю
Джинсовая эра 1.jpgДжинсовая эра 2.jpgДжинсовый тин-коктейль 1.jpgДТ-К 2.jpg

----------

maralmak (16.10.2021), nataljabondarenko+++ (04.10.2019), yu-k-a (10.01.2020), Ленком (21.03.2019), наталья севрюкова (15.03.2016), Ольгия (14.03.2019)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Девочки и мальчики, прошу пинка или пенделя... :Grin:  хочу сделать джинсовую вечеринку для взрослых, а материала в инете не могу найти. Компания разная (вечер отдыха для тех, кому за...)  У меня есть небольшая вечеринка, но там совсем мало конкурсов и тематика меняется к концу сценария. Натолкните, плизззз, может у кого есть какой нибудь материальчик?

----------


## himmelinka

> Девочки и мальчики, прошу пинка или пенделя... хочу сделать джинсовую вечеринку для взрослых, а материала в инете не могу найти. Компания разная (вечер отдыха для тех, кому за...)  У меня есть небольшая вечеринка, но там совсем мало конкурсов и тематика меняется к концу сценария. Натолкните, плизззз, может у кого есть какой нибудь материальчик?


Наташа, а как тебе идея сделать один блок ковбойским, если дресс-код джинсы, то можно шляпы раздать, выбрать шерифа, может, конкурс для выбора шерифа придумать, провести мастер класс танцев ковбойских под известную быструю песенку, мастер класс по стрельбе, соревнование по питью виски (виски можно чаем заменить слабеньким),  намывание золота на скорость (типа эстафеты)

----------


## Krokus

> Девочки и мальчики, прошу пинка или пенделя... хочу сделать джинсовую вечеринку для взрослых


Наташа, девчата тебе правильный ход подсказывают(тема ковбойская), ведь действитьельно , джинсы- спецодежда ковбоев и золотоискателей. поэтому тема ковбоев и "вестерн" на поверхности лежит. А мне для ковбойской темы подсказкой послужила "джинсовая тема". так что тоже спасибо.
А вот тебе ещё парочка сценарный ходов:
	Джинсы стали «фирменной» одеждой хиппи.
	Джинсы являлись предметом дефицита в Советском Союзе
Может тоже натолкнёт на идеи для твоей вечеринки.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои! нужна парочка идей для джинсовой свадьбы - оформление, молодые, гости и т.д - всё в теме!!! нужна пара моментов именно касательно программы! книга пожеланий для молодыых - это будут джинсы для жениха и невесты. Викторина на джинсовую тему ... что еще можно эдакого ...

----------


## elen-ka20

*Ольга Oskar*,
1. демонстрации прочности изготовляемых джинсов «Levi’s» владелец фирмы устраивал шоу, на котором джинсы разрывали разъезжающиеся лошади. 
И продолжить фразу игрой :
-две команды (это типа  лошади)
- понятное дело джинсы
- лента, которую пришить ниже пояса на средний шов, соединяющий штанины
А дальше принцип перетягивания  каната.Кто раньше перетянет на свою стоорну ленту-та команда победила

2.творческая
1 вариант
В секонде можно за коппейки купить всякие джинсовые одёжки от брюк,до детских жилетов,платьев и т.д.
 формируешь три команды по 4 человека. Перед каждой командой стоит стол с 2-3 парами джинс, ножницы, нитки , блестящие краски (может не краски, просто факт что они не пачкали никого). Задача в том , чтобы за какое-то время ( 5 минут) сделать наряд из джинс и продефилировать под музыку

2 вариант
-блёстки взть,ленты,банты Да что угодно.И старые джинсы.Можно две команды(чтоб  жениху и для невесте по паре).И сделать из старых джинс "новые".При чём можно по просить чтоб молодые принесли свои какие-нибудь старые джинсы.Думаю у каждого такие найдутся

3.застолка:
Сказать пожелания -жребий.Написать на карточках  поговорки,пословицы и т.д.Гость тяне тчитает фразу ипридумывает продолжание
Примеры фраз:
- В джинсах выросла вся Америка, желаю и тебе расти...
- жинсы — это больше, чем просто одежда, хочется, чтобы и ты...
- О джинсах говорят: «Чем дольше их носишь, тем лучше они выглядят». Будь и ты год от года...
- Джинсы — одежда тружеников и неисправимых романтиков, рок-музыкантов и миллионеров, найди и ты...
- Джинсы отличает естественность, поскольку они в основе своей натуральны, кроме того, они удобны и востребованы весь год. Искренне желаю, чтобы и ты...
- У джинсов есть две половинки (брючины), каждая из которых одинаково значима для целого. Пусть и в твоей жизни...
- У классических джинсов пять карманов, в которые можно многое положить. Желаю, чтобы в карманах твоих джинсов...
- «Джинсы спасут мир» — это аксиома. Пусть в твоей жизни будет много таких же надежных спасателей, как...

4.ПЕРЕТАНЦОВКА ДЖИНСОВАЯ(БАТЛ ПО СУТИ)
Начать с "манка".Кого называют -вызывать.Потом формировать пары.И дальше батл на звание Джинсовых Корля и Королевы.Это может быть пара, а могут быть мужчина и женщина из разных пар.Танцы-  известные..
"Друзья! Посомотрите  друг на друга и скажите:  есть ли сегодня в зале обладатели 
- самых нестираных и давно купленных джинсов;
- самых светлых и коротких джинсов;
- самых дырявых и узких джинсов;
- самых дешевых и увесистых джинсов;
- джинсов с наибольшим количеством карманов и бескарманных джинсов и т. п.
Самый активный и удачливый гость получает титул Джинсового короля (Джинсовой королевы).

----------

Ritulya993 (22.03.2019), Ленком (17.09.2020), наталья севрюкова (26.09.2019), Ольгия (14.03.2019), светлана андреева (11.07.2018)

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*elen-ka20*, спасибо дорогая! появилось пару задумок, надеюсь успею реализовать  :Ok:

----------


## yabloko-tv

> нужна парочка идей для джинсовой свадьбы


Есть такой журналистский термин - "джинса"(с ударением на "а"). На сленге пиарщиков и журналистов "джинсой" называют материалы, имеющие заказной характер. В принципе, под "джинсу" можно интерпретировать любой стихотворный конкурс, поэтический батл, хвалебные речи... В общем все, что славословит молодоженов)

----------

Ольгия (14.03.2019)

----------


## Lyudochka

> нужна парочка идей для джинсовой свадьбы


привет! именно  джинсовую свадьбу никогда не проводила, а вот джинсовую вечеринку для подростков провожу часто, говорим о том, что изначально джинсы были очень удобной одеждой для золотоискателей, потом джинсы стали носить и ковбои, и строители, хиппи,ну а в наше время в гардеробе каждой модели и суперзвезды  найдется целая куча джинсовой одежды... пробуем себя в роли  золотоискателей, ковбоев и т.д. ...играем, соревнуемся, веселимся...

----------

Ritulya993 (22.03.2019), Балаковочка (13.05.2019)

----------


## Ольгия

Джинсовая музыка
3 Сиреневая шляпа.mp3 
http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=d8b...7f442049b2f6db
http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=77a...9536a437f0b4b5
http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=59f...cc9a78eac9ba52
http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=eb6...0d6d6d9ce61a6d
http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=dc2...e9683fd66c80d1

----------

yu-k-a (10.01.2020)

----------

